# Big Red Horse Sucker



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Today, my wife caught what I believe is about the biggest red horse sucker I've seen. He weighed 3.93 pounds and was 20 3/4 inches long. She really had a good fight on a limber pole. The bite was very slow, but we ended up with 10.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

That is a big Redhorse. Problem is, it would probably take a professor of icthyology to determine the exact sub-specie of Redhorse that you are holding. The range is from here to Minnesota and into Canada for all sub-species. Down here one of the most common is the Golden Redhorse (Macrolepidotum Erythrurum). Which reaches a maximum of 4 to 5 lbs. Some of the species in the US reach 17 lbs.

Great catch but you need some educated help to let you know how good he really is.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Pig!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's the biggest I've seen. Congratulations to her.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

panhandleslim said:


> That is a big Redhorse. Problem is, it would probably take a professor of icthyology to determine the exact sub-specie of Redhorse that you are holding. The range is from here to Minnesota and into Canada for all sub-species. Down here one of the most common is the Golden Redhorse (Macrolepidotum Erythrurum). Which reaches a maximum of 4 to 5 lbs. Some of the species in the US reach 17 lbs.
> 
> Great catch but you need some educated help to let you know how good he really is.


Might be a spotted sucker....hard to tell in the photo ..looks like the white bar on the lower part of caudal fin is absent. Nice fish to catch on lite tackle...a great fight! Congrats...........


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

No matter how you look at it....that's a hoss!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice red horse ! :thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

You can tell easily by looking that the scale orientation around the primordial fin separates it from the more common "lesser sucker". That one is from the genre "crimsomnia hossafarcty". AKA "red hoss" and it's a big one

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

jcoss15 said:


> Pig!!


LOL, my wife asked me if you were referring to her or the sucker.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

That's a nice one and the wife's smile says it all, shes one happy camper. lol


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice fish! Appears to be a spotted sucker (_Minytrema melanops)_. They tend to grow to a larger size than the blacktail redhorse (_Moxostoma poecilurum), _which is also very common in Florida Panhandle rivers.


----------

